# rain protection



## jollybdap (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I recently went on a trip. For two days it was raining non-stop. I don't have anything to protect my equipment so ended those two days without any picture. Can anyone recommend something that I can use for the future?

Thanks,
Jolly


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 16, 2013)

What camera model you have?
The higher end the camera, the better weather sealing it offers.

I bought this http://amzn.to/14aYSg4 but never have a chance to use it yet


----------



## eli452 (Sep 16, 2013)

I recently bought the Canon ERC-E4L Large EOS DSLR Rain Cover. It is simple yet effective, easy to install. I found others too complicated with unnecessary features.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 16, 2013)

Let the Rain Come


----------



## jollybdap (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for your recommendations. I will check them out. I have 5D2 but not too sure how good the seal is. 

For those of you who use backpacks, do you wear jackets and have the packpack outside or use poncho which can hold the pack inside? My backpack does come with rain covers. But not sure which way is the better to go.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2013)

jollybdap said:


> Thank you for your recommendations. I will check them out. I have 5D2 but not too sure how good the seal is.
> 
> For those of you who use backpacks, do you wear jackets and have the packpack outside or use poncho which can hold the pack inside? My backpack does come with rain covers. But not sure which way is the better to go.



For extra protection you can visit a hiking store and get some small drybags.... put the sensitive stuff in the drybags, then the gear into the pack.... and the raincover on the pack... It really makes it a pain to get the camera out, but it is protected.... 

Three years ago I went on a five day backcountry hike in Newfoundland and it RAINED!!! the first four days. When I got out the only dry things I had were my camera, my sleeping bag, and ironically, my swimsuit...


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 17, 2013)

5D2 is ok in the rain.
If it is raining, don't worry to take a shot.
If you feel soaked, then get the camera out.

Just get a clear plastic bag with you... don't have to spend much


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 17, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> 5D2 is ok in the rain. If it is raining, don't worry to take a shot.



The 5d2, just like any non-1d camera is not really sealed - though the 7d and 5d3 might be a little better. Every shot in the rain thus is a gamble, rule of thumb is to avoid water *hitting* the camera as this will make the water go through the seals quicker. Better be safe than sorry, limit the exposure time, dry afterwards if possible in dry rice & if in doubt simply use a plastic bag.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 17, 2013)

a not cheap solution is from ThinkTank.
Called Hydrophobia, a bit work to do, but then it can rain cats and dogs.
Be careful with the eyepiece, they are camera specific.


----------



## Rat (Sep 17, 2013)

I got some Op/Tech rain covers from eBay. At ten bucks per two they're simple and very effective - and there's even cheaper offerings.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 17, 2013)

I use these "Storm Jacket" from Vortex.

I have two sizes, one for use with Camera Body + up to 70-200, and one for Camera Body & Longer Lens up to 400f/2.8

I also have a larger fancier version from Lens Coat but have yet to use it.

The Strom Jackets go where I go, great piece of gear.

http://www.warmcards.com/SJ1.html


----------



## steveraw1 (Sep 17, 2013)

There are so many things you can use like Canon EOS Rain Cover Small ERC-E4S , water proof bags ans so on.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 17, 2013)

My recommendation is don't skimp out on rain gear. When you are out in the elements with thousands of dollars worth of equipment a couple hundred dollars for good quality rain gear is well worth the investment.

Not only will top quality rain gear protect your gear from rain and condensation, it will also fit better and give you better access to controls.

I recommend Lenscoat rain coats but there are several great manufacturers out there.


----------



## Rat (Sep 17, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > My recommendation is don't skimp out on rain gear. When you are out in the elements with thousands of dollars worth of equipment a couple hundred dollars for good quality rain gear is well worth the investment.
> ...


While I really dig quality, I have, in general, to disagree here. I recommend a two-step strategy: first, buy a cheap solution, once that isn't sufficient, upgrade to professional grade equipment. I have a lot of cheap shit that I never needed or even wanted to need more than once  If OP goes out into a downpour on a daily basis, sure, he should invest a few hundred bob on something that fits his workflow. But I haven't heard him about requirements that warrant more than a plastic bag with a few strategically placed holes. Spending lots of money on stuff you don't use, _just _because you have a pricey camera, is not very bright, in my book.

I live in a country where it rains eight months out of twelve and I don't need anything more expensive than an Op/tech bag... just saying YMMV.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 17, 2013)

How much rain? The cheap bags work great, I use the OpTech extensively (yea, Seattle!). But there is a time and place that you're better with a D10/D20 or simmilar. OP should say what they're trying to protect, it'll help us suggest things.

I still want a http://www.rei.com/product/832601/aquapac-slr-camera-case for those days when it's raining sideways or snowing like a mad man...


----------



## jollybdap (Sep 17, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> jollybdap said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your recommendations. I will check them out. I have 5D2 but not too sure how good the seal is.
> ...



I know this is what raincover intended for but I am just a little scared to do that especially when it rains hard. thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Swphoto (Sep 17, 2013)

I keep these http://amzn.com/B000PTFDYO and these http://amzn.com/B002TI71HQ in my bag.

They're cheap and have kept the gear dry over several hours of use. Only minor issue is that the end with the string tends to move around on the lens hood, but I just keep an eye on it and adjust as needed - could be solved with tape or velcro.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 17, 2013)

On a recent trip to Denali, I did my usual which included using an "all weather" pack from Low-pro and my trusty umbrella. I have thought about the various products others have mentioned, here.

Then, one of the folks in our group brought out a brilliant self-made item she used. She had a "dry-sack" like you'd pack gear in for a canoe trip. Then, she cut out a small hole and created a draw string around that. Pulling the draw string tight around her lens hood, she could put her arms through the normally open end of the sack and use the camera. The only limitation was needing to push the sack up a bit to sneak her eye through to the viewfinder. Worked a lot like a Think Tank (a company I love) Hydrophobia at a lot less of a price.


----------



## Standard (Sep 17, 2013)

I shoot in the rain every chance I get. I know the Hydrophobia is quite expensive. But my suggestion is if you love shooting in inclement weather, whether that's snow, rain, sleet, or under a waterfall, buy it. You won't regret it. I have used it on many occasions already and my gear remains dry through and through. My only wish is that they would make a version for smaller primes.


----------



## Roo (Sep 18, 2013)

+1 for the OpTech rain sleeves. Cheap but do the job. I've bought a couple at the beginning of last year and have used them on a few occasions since including the big downpours during this year's Australian Grand Prix.


----------

